# Tansducer issues??



## Topcat5011 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey everyone I recently installed a transducer on my lowe roughneck 1860 and I followed the directions and mounted it like it said to. The first time out it shot up a rooster tail about 4ft high and didn't read over 10mph so I turned the bracket over and layed a golden rule under the boat and adjusted the transducer so that it sat right on top of it. Second time out it would read to about 15 mph and had a small rooster tail. My question is, is there any way it will ever read at higher speeds 40+ or am I hoping for to much? The unit is a humminbird 597ci hd GPS/ff combo.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## nlester (Jun 17, 2013)

My boat will only go 4 MPH so I have no experience with this. I know the 570 is not SI but when a friend got his Humminbird SI he lost the image at about 6 MPH. The Humminbird site says the only way to for the SI to get high speed depth is to mount a shoot thru the hull transducer and use a switch or cable to switch between the two transducers. This would work for my friend but he has a fiberglass hull. Humminbird does not make a inside the hull transducer for aluminum hulls but I have read about the transducer below that some boat owners are using for high speed and to get the transducer out of the water in tin boats. See the comments on this transducer from an other forum. The transducer runs about $170 plus cables and possibly a switch. It would cost a little over $200 but it might save you from having 2 sonars if you can't find any other soulution.

https://www.ultimatebass.com/bass-fishing-forum/index.php?topic=56476.0

I recommend a side imaging forum that might offer some help. They were really helpful when I was shopping. Some times you have to rattle their cage but when they find you are serious, the answers are good.
https://bb.sideimageforums.com/index.php


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 17, 2013)

The 597ci HD is not a side imaging finder, and uses the "standard" XNT-9-20-T transducer, so adding another transducer and splitting signals with a Y cable etc doesn't really apply.

Pics of your install taken from the back and sides (level with the transducer) will help, but sometimes they are just difficult to mount for readings at speed on aluminum boats because of the turbulence generated from strakes, rivets, etc. Best bet is to mount a transducer board so that you aren't drilling 2 dozen holes in your transom, and then just start experimenting with location and tilt. 

I'm not sure if the 597ci has a "chart speed" setting, but if so, increase it to match your boat speed (5 mph = 5 chart speed, etc).

I have a SI unit and could never get 2D readings at speed, so I finally gave up and just mounted another transducer (same as yours). I still lose the picture of the bottom at 20 mph, but I get the depth reading. 

Not a great pic, but you can see my XNT 9-20 on the port side:


----------



## Topcat5011 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sorry guys I went back an read my post and I need to clarify that it's the depth reading that goes crazy at higher speeds. I'm not really worried about bottom readings as I am the depth of the water I'm running in. It works fine under 10mph but after that it jumps to 100ft plus and I know it's not that deep. Ill post some pictures here in a bit and maybe I'm just not getting what's wrong. I've seen the alumaducer and have considered it but would like this one to work if it will.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 597ci HD on my 1648. The transducer was very fussy to set up. I moved mine a couple of times. I ended up with it clear out board to avoid strake turbulence. I only have a 9.9 so I'm not running the speeds you guys are.

It does have a chart speed setting as I recall.


----------



## nlester (Jun 17, 2013)

Question - considering all the circumstances that can impact a transducer's performance, would it be of benefit to rig up a way to temporarily position a mounting plate until you find the spot that gives you the best performance for your sonar? It seems like a lot of people never get the optimum spot for their boat.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319136#p319136 said:


> nlester » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]Question - considering all the circumstances that can impact a transducer's performance, would it be of benefit to rig up a way to temporarily position a mounting plate until you find the spot that gives you the best performance for your sonar? It seems like a lot of people never get the optimum spot for their boat.


That's probably a good idea. I have installed a number of sonar units over the years on different boats, and never had a transducer as "fussy" about location as this one. This is also the most sophisticated (and expensive) sonar unit I have ever owned. Maybe some of the other members have had similar experiences.


----------



## Topcat5011 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are the pictures so maybe this will help. From the side it looks like the transducer isn't flush with the bottom but when I put a golden rule under the boat it sits right on top of it.


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks like it may be sitting too high, but that might just be the pic angle.
I set mine so that the seam on the transducer was even with the bottom of the hull, then I tilted the transducer down 1 click (I think).


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319154#p319154 said:


> RivRunR » 39 minutes ago[/url]"]It looks like it may be sitting too high, but that might just be the pic angle.
> I set mine so that the seam on the transducer was even with the bottom of the hull, then I tilted the transducer down 1 click (I think).


I agree. Mine is at least an eight of an inch below the bottom of the hull.


----------



## nlester (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319161#p319161 said:


> gillhunter » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319154#p319154 said:
> ...



Both RivRunR and gillhunter are following Humminbirds recommendations. The installation pdf puts the seam on the bottom and am other FAQ on the Humminbird site recommends the bottom of the transducer must be at least 1/8" below the bottom of the hull. Good Luck.

https://www.humminbird.com/pdf/transducer_faq/TransomInstall.pdf


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes. You have it mounted too high and are getting extreme amounts of turbulence.

Lower it as said and put the seam even with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Topcat5011 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with everyone it looks high. Ill lower it down but what about the 3ft rooster tail. Is that caused from the transducer itself or the bracket? 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## nlester (Jun 17, 2013)

The first time I tried mine on a friends boat, it was too low and threw a rooster tail right down his back when he took off. I adjusted it so the seam was even with the bottom of the boat and no problem. If you still get a high rooster tail, I'd check the tilt of the transducer. 

One other question, what frequency do you have selected for the transducer? I am wondering if that has an impact on the sonar performance at high speed.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 17, 2013)

The rooster tail could be from either one. Looks like you'll have to flip your bracket to get the height you need and hopefully that doesn't put it too low.

The bracket will act like a scoop and throw a rooster tail if it is too low. I've made stainless caps for the bottom of both of mine as well as a buddy's to put a stop to that. His would throw a rooster tail 6' high behind his War Eagle before I made a cap for him. :shock:


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree with the other guys that it probably threw the rooster tail the first time because it was too low.

Lining up the seam with the bottom should take care of it, but if not here's some other possible solutions:

Filling the gap with silicone:


Splashguard


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319120#p319120 said:


> Topcat5011 » Yesterday, 13:47[/url]"]I'm sorry guys I went back an read my post and I need to clarify that it's the depth reading that goes crazy at higher speeds. I'm not really worried about bottom readings as I am the depth of the water I'm running in. It works fine under 10mph but after that it jumps to 100ft plus and I know it's not that deep. Ill post some pictures here in a bit and maybe I'm just not getting what's wrong. I've seen the alumaducer and have considered it but would like this one to work if it will.



Been having the same problem with mine (798 HD SI). Just solved it about a month ago, but had to add a "Y" cable and a puck transducer to the inside of the boat (fiberglass boat).

Call Humminbird and talk to customer service. They have been great every time I've ever had a question. You do have to wait in line (on hold) for your turn, but it always pays off for me.

I can and do read depths at full speed now. (57mph)


----------



## Topcat5011 (Jun 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319183#p319183 said:


> nlester » 17 Jun 2013, 20:04[/url]"]The first time I tried mine on a friends boat, it was too low and threw a rooster tail right down his back when he took off. I adjusted it so the seam was even with the bottom of the boat and no problem. If you still get a high rooster tail, I'd check the tilt of the transducer.
> 
> One other question, what frequency do you have selected for the transducer? I am wondering if that has an impact on the sonar performance at high speed.




The frequency is set whatever that factory has it at. I've been around boats all my life. This is the first one I've ever owned after having going trough the jet ski stage. I do know it is the 83/200 kHz transducer that came with it. I guess that's what your talking about :-s


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think that choosing 200 vs 83 vs 200/83 would make any difference. And I'm pretty sure that the transducer *always* pings both... the "frequency selection" is really only a *display* selection.


----------



## nlester (Jun 22, 2013)

You can choose 200, 83 or both.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319236#p319236 said:


> fender66 » 18 Jun 2013, 08:17[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319120#p319120 said:
> ...


This


----------

